# Memory Clock Slider Bug?



## a111087 (Jun 2, 2007)

Hello,
I have EVGA 7600GT with a horrible stock cooler (which is basically a flat piece of copper and a really small fan).
I wanted to set a lower clocks for 2D and low power 3D. I'm using 0.26 version. I was able to set core clocks just fine and memory clocks are being reflected in the top right corner of ATItool correctly.
But the every memory slider moves to 700 when I press 'Set Clocks'. 
Is that a bug or I'm doing something wrong?
Thx!


----------



## Chewy (Jun 2, 2007)

with alot of these oc'n stuff it does that I found, when modding my bios i'll want 650 but its actually 654.5 its normal


----------



## a111087 (Jun 2, 2007)

i made a video to better explain my situation (zip file contains xvid file)


----------

